# Dirt Jump Fahrtechnick für Neuling



## Deleted 156449 (25. September 2010)

Hi Leute

ich bin ein Neuling im Dirt Biken.
Habe bis jetzt alles mit meinem Cross Country Hardtail gemacht bis Freitag
da habe ich mir ein Scott Voltage YZ Limited 2008 zugelegt top Bike !!!

Nun meine Fragen

1. Welche Ausrüstung wird benötigt neben Dirtbike ??( z.B. Protektoren,Helme usw.)

2.Welche Technicken sollte man sich alls erstes aneignen ?? ( z.B. Weehlie,Floater,)

3.Was ist der einfachste Einsteiger-Trick  ??
( wie heisst er wie macht man ihn)

Ich habe im Moment einen normalen Fahrradhelm nun überlege ich mir ein BMX Helm anzulegen

4.Was schützt besser BMX Helm oder Fahrrad Helm ??

5.Welche Helme sind empfehlenswert ?? ( Budget 0-60  ich trage Grösse M-L)

6.Kann man den entsprechenden Helm im Internet bestellen wenn ja auf welcher Seite ?? ( z.B.  Amazon.de, Bike-mailorder.de)


----------



## nadgrajin (26. September 2010)

Bis auf Punkt 2 hat das ganze wieviel mi Fahrtechnik zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 156449 (26. September 2010)

Ja sorry aber ich kann für das ganze auch nicht 100 Verschiedene Threads
eröffnen 


Grüsse 

samse999


----------



## klueny (26. September 2010)

1. empfehlenswert sind helm, knie-schienbein / ellebogen- protektos

2. tja, gute frage... üb den bunny hop, dann musste nur die bewegung auf einen richtigen sprung übertragen ( so mach ichs, ich weiß nicht wie ichs sonst erklären könnte )

3. spontan: bunny hop, dann manual,wheelie etc...

4. halbschalen-/dirthelme sind stabiler und schützen mehr, da sie meist stabiler sind und den ganzen kopf bis aufs gesicht bedecken

5. ich hab nen bell faction, guck halt welche dir gefallen.

6.-> bike-mailorder, bikeparts-online.de, hibike.de.... gibt genug seiten

soviel dazu..

müsste alles durch die suchfunktion erscheinen...


----------



## Marc B (26. September 2010)

Zwei schöne Videos für die ersten Dirtversuche:

*http://de.sevenload.com/videos/toOEEUK-Trixionary-with-Jay-Hoots*

*[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXc1_UF6xXg"]YouTube        - Bikeskills.com - How to jump a mountain bike.[/nomedia]*

Und hier alle Basics für Tricks und Sprünge (bei Related Videos sind die Parts 2 - 5 dabei):
*
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikOj83jDde0"]YouTube        - Tricktionary (1 or 5)[/nomedia]*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## butzi (22. Oktober 2010)

hey
1.helm,knie,schienbein,hand,ellbogen
wenn man fällt stütz ich mich zumindest immer auf die hand
es gibt handschuhe mit schutz an den handballen 

2. als aller erstes den bunnyhop,ohne den geht so gut wie gar nich 

3. der einfachste einsteiger trick ist meiner meinung der cross up
bei dem trick musst du das rad um 90° drehen
aber das nicht drekt nach dem absprung weil sonst fängst du an dich zu drehen und legst dich ab
mach den erst wenn du am höchsten und stabilsten in der luft liegst!

4. BMX helme sind beliebter und stabiler

5. ich kann helme von pro-tec empfehlen,die halten so einiges aus 

6.http://www.essential-bikes.com/xtc_...d53437c44b57bf1aa6ff7241c77f821&filter_id=120 
da sind einige helme von pro tec
hier sind noch ein paar seiten :
www.bike-mailorder.de
www.hibike.de
www.essential-bikes.com
www.chainreactioncycles.com
www.jehlebikes.de
www.boardx.de
www.turbomatik.de
www.wildsau.com
www.unitybikes.de
www.bikeunit.de

ich hoff das hilft dir weiter


----------



## ilse (19. Dezember 2010)

also,vorm kicker geh in die hocke und am kicker ziehst du den lenker an.
in der luft drückst du den lenker wieder nach unten ,um in den abfanghügel zu kommen.


----------



## TiiM (21. Dezember 2010)

@butzi:

meinst du vllt dem whip.?
weil beim cross up dreht man den lenker um 180°, sodass die arme ein X (das cross) bilden.


----------



## Dark_Chicken (22. Dezember 2010)

180° heißen dann x-up.


----------



## TiiM (22. Dezember 2010)

butzi schrieb:


> 3. der einfachste einsteiger trick ist meiner meinung der cross up
> bei dem trick musst du das rad um 90° drehen



aber dass rad dreht man dabei trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Dark_Chicken (23. Dezember 2010)

kommt drauf an ob damit das Vorderrad oder das ganze Fahrrad gemeint ist. Wenn das ganze Fahrrad gemeint ist dann hast du vollkommen recht, dann ist es ein Whip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilse (25. Dezember 2010)

cross up iss mit 90° und der x up der hat  180°.


----------



## TiiM (26. Dezember 2010)

cross und x ist dasselbe

den das X(kreuz) nennt man im englischen auch cross.


----------



## butzi (5. Februar 2011)

ja,ich mein das vorderrad! 
wenn es 180° gedreht ist,nennt man den trick x-up (arme bilden ein x)
90° ist ein cross up


----------



## tobi.schulze-ha (6. Februar 2011)

also meiner Meinung nach ict cross up und x-up das selbe, genau wie TiiM bereits sagte,
denn BMX heißt auch 'Bicycle Moto Cross'. Also steht das "X" beim x-up als kürzere form für cross.
Außerdem muss ich sagen hab ich noch niemanden in der Dirt-Branche seinen Lenker um lediglich 90° drehen sehen, der dann sagte das wäre ein Trick. Das Einzige, wo man den Lenker nur um 90° dreht ist, wenn man die andere Hand dann an den Sattel packt, welches sich logischer Weise dann Toboggan nennt.


----------



## butzi (7. Februar 2011)

dann hat halt jeder seine eigene meinung von dem trick,wen juckts denn?


----------



## tobi.schulze-ha (7. Februar 2011)

Hier schwarz auf weiß.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMX#Tricks
Hier gleich der erste Trick in der Liste
Naja Jedem das Seine, Hauptsache man hat Spaß an der ganzen Sache!!!
Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1994dirtlove (10. Februar 2011)

Cross up ist zwar ein guter einsteiger trick..
jedoch wird er schnell langweilig
wenn du etwas geübter bist und einen kicker hast der genug air time bringt kann ich dir auch nen no foot, can can oder no foot can can empfehlen..
Ride on


----------



## Bonax (25. April 2011)

hab mir jetzt mal nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen...
  in sachen Helm kann ich die aber den Bell Faction empfehlen


----------

